# Need opinion on possible stallion choice



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I like him better than the other one you picked out.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Really?! I've been drooling over Tzigane *Pb* for so long lol... Interesting... :think:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know how I feel about how his jump... his knees are nice but the lower leg makes me go "hmm" for an eventer.

Another jumping pic


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Lower set neck, steep shoulder, short, upright pastern = very limited trot. His jumping.......well, you said it......
not my cup of tea. BUT, keep in mind I might have a different type of horse - taste;-)


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

okay so like I said in chat, he's very handsome and seems to be a decent mover I like his knees a lot but I agree with you that he dangles his back legs a bit, though you said these were older/baby pics of him so maybe that's changed.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Lower set neck, steep shoulder, short, upright pastern = very limited trot. His jumping.......well, you said it......
> not my cup of tea. BUT, keep in mind I might have a different type of horse - taste;-)


My coach is really pushing for me to breed to this boy. My mare for those who haven't seen... I am scared that his lower set neck and steep shoulder will take away from my girl. She has a trot to die for, like we get 9's in dressage... I don't want him to take from that.










(excuse the winter fuzzies and lack of conditioning, she had just had a couple months off because I couldn't ride)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I would have loved one of the Trakehner's for her. 
To stick with the type of horse, I'd look into direction Hannover or Oldenburg, with a little " blood" added. In fact, I, personally, would try to stay as pure as possible within the two breeds, accepting only TB as " foreign" addition. Seems to compliment her best.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Forgot....to get the temperament you want, look at the indexes from the performance testing of stallion and his sire. That should give you some security.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I love a Trakehner for her too... I really hate that my registry options are shut down if I bred to a Trakehner *sigh*

Everyone here is pushing me to breed her to this stallion. He is a nice enough boy, I love him and he is "the" go to breeding stallion for eventing here. But he just does not "Wow" me like Tzigane *Pb* does.

Decisions!!!!!!!!! *runs away crying*


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Are there any foals on the ground of the bay?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes there are, and they are lovely. None are competing yet though I don't believe.

I was just talking to a local breeder about doing frozen in our area and she said I should factor an extra $2000 or so into my breeding budget because of our limited resources around here. Plus where she is older frozen is a serious gamble. So this is really making the bay more and more of a possibility, especially since he is local and live cover.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Check out SirWanabi.com
I really like what he produces ( I most likely picked the most expensive one here....habit of mine....)


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Check out SirWanabi.com
> I really like what he produces ( I most likely picked the most expensive one here....habit of mine....)


I can't do frozen lol... he is beautiful though!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Look for something like him, tho. With the touch of TB you want for the heart, a bit refined to compliment your mare, and don't worry too much about the dressage label, they're all tested in jumping, too. And of course look at the babies...does he " stamp" or does he let momma through. 
And don't be influenced by " next door", " everybody goes there", " cheap", if you're not 1000% convinced. Breed the best to the best, then hope for the best......


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you! I am so sick of the "everyone does it" attitude around here. This part of the country drives me nuts lol.

I am still considering A Fine Romance. Yes he is TB but he stamps all his babies with a level head, great conformation and talent. So much talent from his babies!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

My only concern with this stud (knowing very little about eventing) is that he seems to be very close together in his trot. If your mare does not have a nice trot (you say she does which is good) because it seems like if paired with the wrong mare the offspring of this stallion could end up interfering. His hind foot is very close to his front. Breeding is grab bag of genetics so that is something I would watch for on this guy.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of this guy. The lower legs are pretty loose over fences, along with the faults DHW pointed out.

DHW, I've been head-over-heels for Sir Wanabi for a long time. Too bad you can't do frozen!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your honest opinions.

Honestly my gut for over two years has been telling me to go for A Fine Romance. I think I am going to consider him a lot more heavily as it just feels so right. 

I love From The Ashes, he is a nice stallion and throws beautiful quiet offspring, but I just don't see him balancing out mares faults.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't let anyone pressure you - she's your mare! If you have any doubts or are hesitant, then don't do it. You don't want to end up with a foal that makes you say "Bother, I should've gone with my gut, why did I listen to others?" You don't want a foal that you end up naming "Regret"!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmmm. Do you have video of From The Ashes? I'm really unimpressed that to showcase their stallion, they've chosen photos of him jumping a 2'6" oxer, at best? I'd want to see him jump something more substantial - under saddle. His loose front end is a concern, yes - but I wonder if it's just because the jump is tiny..?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

NBeventer A Fine Romance is a very nice stallion and his owner is a fine lady.

I have not met her in person but we have chatted on another forum. I have only heard good things about her and the Stallion crosses well on all types of mares. I have an anglo arabian filly that I am considering in a couple of years for my own AFR foal. Good luck . Shalom


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I LOVE a Fine Romance, and would far rather see a foal from him than the stud you have posted here.


----------

